# Translating a Medieval Song



## regenmusic

Can anyone do a little better than this?

From 




Dufay Salve Flos

triplum
Salve flos Tusce gentis, Florentia, salve,
O salve, Italici gloria magna soli,
Salve, que doctos felix
Tot mater alumnos,
Tot generas magnos consilia atque fide,
Quae tot praestantes mire
Integritudine gignis,
Quae tot praestantes religione viros,
Salve, cui debet quodcumque
Est artis honestae
Ingenii quicquid quicquid
Et eloquii est.
Salve, quae fama totum diffusa per orbem
Et vehis et natos mittis ad astra tuos.
Nunc cecini et gratis voces
Placuere canore,
Praemia, mercedes nec petiere simul.
Fessus ego haud cantu,
Vos en defessa canendo,
Sed tu carminibus vive canenda meis!

Motetus
Vos nunc, Etrusce iubar, salvete puellae.
Sic sedet hoc animo
Nec sine amore moror.
Stant foribus Nymphis similes, stant
Naiades utque
Aut ut Amazonides aut procidives Venus.
Fervet in amplexus atque
Oscula dulcia quisque;
Si semel has viderit, captus amore cadet.
Ista, deae mundi, vester per saecula cuncta,
Guillermus cecini natus et ipse Fay.

Dufay Hail Flower

Google Translation:

Hail, the flower of the nation, in Etruscan, Florence, Greetings to you, 
O salve, the Italians the great glory of the sun, 
Hello, and happy learning 
Mother of many students, 
The ideas and the faith of so many other kinds of large, 
And surprisingly many outstanding 
Integritudine gignis, 
What many outstanding men of religion, 
Hello, what should you 
Art is honest 
Whatever whatever talent 
And the word is. 
Hail, the report which was spread abroad through the whole world, 
And to the stars and seas, and the children that you are sending your words. 
Now sang and free voices 
Won song, 
The rewards, the reward of his Nor did they desire at the same time. 
I was tired of singing, 
You sing in the clutch, 
But you sing my songs live!

Motetus 
You now, Etruscus light source, girls. 
So he sits on his mind 
Neither love without delay. 
Nymphs like to stand at the door, stand 
as Naiad 
Either that or procidives Amazonides Venus. 
Aglow with embraces and 
Sweet one; 
If only one has seen to his love for fall. 
This goddess of the world, has by all ages, 
And he was born, and sang in Guillermus Fay.


----------



## Taggart

See http://www.lieder.net/lieder/get_text.html?TextId=90739 for a parallel Latin-English version.


----------



## regenmusic

Thanks for the link, looks great.


----------



## Lukecash12

Taggart said:


> See http://www.lieder.net/lieder/get_text.html?TextId=90739 for a parallel Latin-English version.


Lieder.net totally rocks. I would recommend that site especially to people here at TC.


----------

